# Anybody swap a 2.5l into a mk1 out there?



## MKIGTITDI (Aug 25, 2007)

As the title states Im just curious if anyones done it yet?


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

Sorry. Edited for technical correction


----------



## MKIGTITDI (Aug 25, 2007)

So I take these guys have done the swap? I searched that and found alot of advertising and went to their site but didnt find anything. Thank you for the suggestion.


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

Sorry, I lied to you by mistake. It was NLS, Nothing Leaves Stock, in PA...

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4619026-Nothing-Leaves-Stock-s-2.5L-swap


----------



## MKIGTITDI (Aug 25, 2007)

Man thanks alot for the help on that one. I remember seeing it before they changed the forums and thought it was lost forever not to mentiuon how bad the new search sucks. Im still debating and keeping my options open for my swap into the caddy so only time will tell wich route i take and im liking this idea with how clean that buid looks.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

we are the only people to have it done in a mk1 still.
this was one of the hardest swaps we have ever done. 
1st the fitment, you have to cut and rebuild the pass/side frame rail, make a p/s motor mount and modify the front mount, mod the trans, exhaust manifold, notch frame in front and the side for the crank pulley which has to be changed as well and and and etc etc etc etc etc

then the wiring...TERRIBLE. its full mk5 engine harness and drive by wire setup. we had to rething and rebuild it all. 60+ hours into just the wiring. as well a C2 motorsports had to delte, and custom program the ecu to work for us.

all in all, the best swap we did, LOVE it but was VERY hard....

jake austins pictures from the PVW shoot. feb issue 2010


















yes all guages are off my iphone! haha


















the owner and her other toys!


----------



## MK2Vr6KW (Sep 10, 2005)

so sick!


----------



## MKIGTITDI (Aug 25, 2007)

Ive actually been shown a neat trick for the drive by wire but thats the least of my concerns it sounds like at this point. Do you have more pictures of what all you had to do to the frame rails and other modifications to the tranny ect?


----------



## MKIGTITDI (Aug 25, 2007)

Well first off I should ask is the drive by wire system in the mkVs the same as what would be found on the tdi's? I know of a caddy truck close by that actually made a bracket for the drive by wire and runs it off of his stock throttle cable in his engine bay. I knew I should have taken pictures of it when i was checking out his swap.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

no it's not the same.


----------



## MKIGTITDI (Aug 25, 2007)

Damned. So how much more complex would swapping the 2.5 be in comparison to a vr(i know would probably be the easiest) or TDI swap? Heres a couple pics of the recipient. I know it looks rough but theres no rot anywhere on the thing and leaving it as is for the rat/sleeper car. Benefits of living on the west coast. found this shell in a feild without the front spindles control arms ect for 500 with a straight body and ready for a swap.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

list from hardest to easiest.
2.5L
vr6-needs fab work to mount
tdi- bolts right in. fab work for exhaust and intercooler


----------



## MKIGTITDI (Aug 25, 2007)

So heres life to an almost dead idea but if you would have gone to standalone with the 2.5 would that have made the swap easier? ive been forced to abandon getting the caddy for now do to a 2nd baby on the way. But i think it would be cool to change plans to either throw a tdi or 2.5 into my 77 scirocco for autocross and fun factor.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

not really.


----------



## MKIGTITDI (Aug 25, 2007)

Damned guess ill look into doing the tdi swap for sure now into my rocco. I think that will end up being a fun swap in the end.


----------

